# A New Product that Blocks TURF Heat to the Feet



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

Thought I would share this new product coming out.  It applies to the bottom of the insole and blocks the Heat from Turf.

Link to Product info
https://tomsfinds.com/blusol/short/?utm_expid=169027847-80.-WpPM6YwTNqvsC5hJYS3QA.1



or you can find on facebook search for   "Blusol" or go to Blusol.com
J


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

John D said:


> Thought I would share this new product coming out.  It applies to the bottom of the insole and blocks the Heat from Turf.
> 
> Link to Product info
> https://tomsfinds.com/blusol/short/?utm_expid=169027847-80.-WpPM6YwTNqvsC5hJYS3QA.1
> ...


A sheet of aluminum foil works wonders, too.


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Does foil actually work? I hate having my kids play on turf, my youngers gets headache each time we play on a turf field , and hes indestructible most of the time


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

FYI - Yes and No,
Foil can be used to block Direct heat radiation , Foil has no Insulation properties,  in fact it accelerates conduction,  Foil conducts heat when in contact with another material. This is the reason it is used in baking.  Foil needs to be used in conjunction with airspace to block radiation heat. It is not a insulator
So when the bottom of the cleat heats up,  the foil will actually conduct heat towards the insole and towards foot.


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> A sheet of aluminum foil works wonders, too.


not really


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

46n2 said:


> Does foil actually work? I hate having my kids play on turf, my youngers gets headache each time we play on a turf field , and hes indestructible most of the time


Wear socks (of course) and a thin insole (like Dr Scholl's products) helps more.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

John D said:


> not really


And the reason they wrap orbiting satellites in aluminum foil is ....?


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And the reason they wrap orbiting satellites in aluminum foil is ....?


My understanding is that foil helps protect against radiated heat, it isn't really in insulator itself.

The soccer field is conducted heat. The insole would need to be an insulator.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> My understanding is that foil helps protect against radiated heat, it isn't really in insulator itself.
> 
> The soccer field is conducted heat. The insole would need to be an insulator.


From the OP product announcement -- "Using heat reflective and temperature regulating technology, Blusol eliminates heat that is normally transferred from the the turf"  

How do you suppose they do that?


----------



## pewpew (Feb 16, 2018)

OP just joined today..to start peddling his wares.
And yes the foil does work. Just don't expect some marvelous reduction in heat. The foil wears out fairly quick too..and you end up with as much foil crumb as you do turf crumb. But my kid said there was a slight difference. I guess something is better than nothing. 
I just took an insole out from the shoe..traced it over the foil..cut it out and slid it into the boot carefully..shiny side down.. and put the insole back on top. Cost me a about .03 and a very labor-intensive 5mins of work!!


----------



## overlappingrun (Feb 16, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> My understanding is that foil helps protect against radiated heat, it isn't really in insulator itself.
> 
> The soccer field is conducted heat. The insole would need to be an insulator.


That’s right, look for something that doesn’t conduct heat.


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> From the OP product announcement -- "Using heat reflective and temperature regulating technology, Blusol eliminates heat that is normally transferred from the the turf"
> 
> How do you suppose they do that?


it is a insulator product not a reflective product.  That was a misprint by the marketing company, Thanks for pointing it out I will let them know.  It is a friends company and I know it works, both of my girls have been using since last summer.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

John D said:


> it is a insulator product not a reflective product.  That was a misprint by the marketing company, Thanks for pointing it out I will let them know.  It is a friends company and I know it works, both of my girls have been using since last summer.


What then makes it better than a thicker sock or a removable insole cushion?


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

pewpew said:


> OP just joined today..to start peddling his wares.
> And yes the foil does work. Just don't expect some marvelous reduction in heat. The foil wears out fairly quick too..and you end up with as much foil crumb as you do turf crumb. But my kid said there was a slight difference. I guess something is better than nothing.
> I just took an insole out from the shoe..traced it over the foil..cut it out and slid it into the boot carefully..shiny side down.. and put the insole back on top. Cost me a about .03 and a very labor-intensive 5mins of work!!


 I joined around 5 years ago when my oldest started playing  but lost my account info. 
To be transparent,  My friend started this company and my girls having been using it since last summer. I know it works first hand.  Don't hate for trying to help a friend and pass on something that actually works.


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> What then makes it better than a thicker sock or a removable insole cushion?


To answer your question, It is a patent pending blend of materials that are designed to absorb heat and block it from transferring to the insole.  It is  cut to fit and very thin so it will not change the overall feel of the cleat stock insole.


----------



## pewpew (Feb 16, 2018)

John D said:


> I joined around 5 years ago when my oldest started playing  but lost my account info.
> To be transparent,  My friend started this company and my girls having been using it since last summer. I know it works first hand.  Don't hate for trying to help a friend and pass on something that actually works.


Not hating at all. Just stating how the outward appearance..well..appears. If it's been working so well since last summer why did you wait  so long to pass it on to others? (Real question..not trying to be an ass) Depending on price I might've considered a pair when you consider $40 for a pair of Trusox seems a bit crazy for ONE PAIR of socks.


----------



## overlappingrun (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> What then makes it better than a thicker sock or a removable insole cushion?


A sock will conduct pretty well when wet, so maybe not a great solution if you sweat much. Insole cushions dunno, depends on their insulating properties.


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> And the reason they wrap orbiting satellites in aluminum foil is ....?


To block radiation 


espola said:


> And the reason they wrap orbiting satellites in aluminum foil is ....?


Correct solar radiation and particles of dust that are hard on electronics, Space is cold,  Most satellites have to use internal heaters to stay warm.  Turf is creating the heat which in turn heats the cleat through Conduction.  The bottom of your foot is not getting hot from direct sunlight.


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Not hating at all. Just stating how the outward appearance..well..appears. If it's been working so well since last summer why did you wait  so long to pass it on to others? (Real question..not trying to be an ass) Depending on price I might've considered a pair when you consider $40 for a pair of Trusox seems a bit crazy for ONE PAIR of socks.


I think the price point for these will be around $20,  why did they wait??   Patents and raising enough capital to bring to market.  It's not easy or cheap to achieve.


----------



## espola (Feb 16, 2018)

John D said:


> To block radiation
> 
> Correct solar radiation and particles of dust that are hard on electronics, Space is cold,  Most satellites have to use internal heaters to stay warm.  Turf is creating the heat which in turn heats the cleat through Conduction.  The bottom of your foot is not getting hot from direct sunlight.


I only worked on a couple of space-based products.  We were more concerned with radiating heat away than with keeping things warm.  "Space is cold" is misleading if you are within a  hundred million miles or so of the sun (such as Earth orbit).


----------



## John D (Feb 16, 2018)

espola said:


> I only worked on a couple of space-based products.  We were more concerned with radiating heat away than with keeping things warm.  "Space is cold" is misleading if you are within a  hundred million miles or so of the sun (such as Earth orbit).


you right!  I stand corrected if you are closer to the sun its definitely hotter


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 16, 2018)

John D said:


> To answer your question, It is a patent pending blend of materials that are designed to absorb heat and block it from transferring to the insole.  It is  cut to fit and very thin so it will not change the overall feel of the cleat stock insole.


What's the patent application number?


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 16, 2018)

This has been out for at least a year:

https://www.cleatshield.com/


----------



## John D (Feb 18, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> This has been out for at least a year:
> https://www.cleatshield.com/


Thats a replacement insole 
The difference is Blusol adheres to the bottom of the cleat or shoes stock insole, not changing the feel or design properties the manufacturer intended.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> Thats a replacement insole
> The difference is Blusol adheres to the bottom of the cleat or shoes stock insole, not changing the feel or design properties the manufacturer intended.


Like a sheet of aluminum foil.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> Thats a replacement insole
> The difference is Blusol adheres to the bottom of the cleat or shoes stock insole, not changing the feel or design properties the manufacturer intended.


What's the patent application number?


----------



## John D (Feb 18, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> What's the patent application number?


Sorry I don’t have that info


----------



## John D (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Like a sheet of aluminum foil.


If that’s what you think, no point on arguing a point that was explained in earlier posts.
If you think foil is better then use foil.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> If that’s what you think, no point on arguing a point that was explained in earlier posts.
> If you think foil is better then use foil.


People on this forum (or the preceding fora) have reported using aluminum foil successfully.  And if I had to design a cooling system for feet, layers of reflectors and insulators is where I would start (just like the product blurb says).


----------



## John D (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> People on this forum (or the preceding fora) have reported using aluminum foil successfully.  And if I had to design a cooling system for feet, layers of reflectors and insulators is where I would start (just like the product blurb says).


And  I have notified my friend that the marketing company had wording that was incorrect about reflective properties.
 I know during the test phases of the product they initially went that route by incorporating  reflective materials, after many prototypes it was determined that the use of foils was actually transferring more of the conductive heat from the turf through the bottom of the cleat through Blusol product. There was not enough added benefit of adding foil on the  bottom of the sole  since it is conductive heat that they are trying to stop/reduce,  not the radiation from direct sun light .


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> And  I have notified my friend that the marketing company had wording that was incorrect about reflective properties.
> I know during the test phases of the product they initially went that route by incorporating  reflective materials, after many prototypes it was determined that the use of foils was actually transferring more of the conductive heat from the turf through the bottom of the cleat through Blusol product. There was not enough added benefit of adding foil on the  bottom of the sole  since it is conductive heat that they are trying to stop/reduce,  not the radiation from direct sun light .


Try this --

Take the shelf or shelves out of  a toaster oven.  Get it good and hot.
Stick your hand or fist in there for a moment to feel the heat.
Pull the hand out and wrap it with a single layer of aluminum foil.
Put the wrapped hand back in the toaster oven.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Try this --
> 
> Take the shelf or shelves out of  a toaster oven.  Get it good and hot.
> Stick your hand or fist in there for a moment to feel the heat.
> ...


And then keep it in for 15 minutes.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> Sorry I don’t have that info


Is there really a patent application pending? I searched the last few years and couldn't find anything. What is the name of the company?


----------



## John D (Feb 18, 2018)

coachrefparent said:


> Is there really a patent application pending? I searched the last few years and couldn't find anything. What is the name of the company?


Yes he filed 2/5


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> Thats a replacement insole
> The difference is Blusol adheres to the bottom of the cleat or shoes stock insole, not changing the feel or design properties the manufacturer intended.


Oh. I like that idea better than the replacement.


----------



## coachrefparent (Feb 18, 2018)

John D said:


> Yes he filed 2/5


Can't find it, application likely isn't complete.


----------



## overlappingrun (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Try this --
> 
> Take the shelf or shelves out of  a toaster oven.  Get it good and hot.
> Stick your hand or fist in there for a moment to feel the heat.
> ...


Try touching the rack in the toaster oven with the aluminum foil. Wait, don’t do that, you’ll get burned because aluminum foil is a great conductor of heat...

Foil can provide a barrier from radiation and convection, as you noted, but will conduct. I don’t think it’s more than placebo effect in terms of reducing heat transfer as an insole.


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

overlappingrun said:


> Try touching the rack in the toaster oven with the aluminum foil. Wait, don’t do that, you’ll get burned because aluminum foil is a great conductor of heat...
> 
> Foil can provide a barrier from radiation and convection, as you noted, but will conduct. I don’t think it’s more than placebo effect in terms of reducing heat transfer as an insole.


"Take the shelf or shelves out of a toaster oven"


----------



## overlappingrun (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> "Take the shelf or shelves out of a toaster oven"


I got that, but the point is just that aluminum isn’t going to be great protection if in direct physical contact. It’s a great barrier from say sun or wind, but it won’t protect from touch, just ask your baked potato.  

Just my two cents on heat transfer, no idea if this stuff is any better than any other insole.


----------



## 46n2 (Feb 18, 2018)

not to hijack the thread...I was interested in hearing about insoles anyways, not talking about heat but support and stiffness, anyone running a new insole in the adidas or Nike cleats, I thought I saw a insole that was extreme stiff , supposed to be extremely comfortable and snappy if that makes sense??
Would you want like doctor schuls or would you want a spiff insole, just curious, thanks


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

I've been told that these work pretty well --


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 18, 2018)

overlappingrun said:


> I got that, but the point is just that aluminum isn’t going to be great protection if in direct physical contact. It’s a great barrier from say sun or wind, but it won’t protect from touch, just ask your baked potato.
> 
> Just my two cents on heat transfer, no idea if this stuff is any better than any other insole.


Give it up. He'll never give in. You just have to move on.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Feb 18, 2018)

espola said:


> I've been told that these work pretty well --


Where did you get these pics? These are the 2081/19 Legends’ home jerseys for GKs. You really shouldn’t have posted these until the Legends, Oremore and Ferguson logos could be added. These weren’t supposed to be seen before sign ups in March. I need to call JH.....


----------



## espola (Feb 18, 2018)

GunninGopher said:


> Give it up. He'll never give in. You just have to move on.


Give in what?  It's simple physics, confirmed by experiment, experience, and example.


----------



## soloyosh (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> I've been told that these work pretty well --



Each of those suits has a cotton and sometimes nomex backer.  Your skin is not in contact with the outer layer.

Also, having used one of those in a mill, you still get freakin' hot in them.  You only use them for a few minutes at a time when the furnace is open.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

soloyosh said:


> Each of those suits has a cotton and sometimes nomex backer.  Your skin is not in contact with the outer layer.
> 
> Also, having used one of those in a mill, you still get freakin' hot in them.  You only use them for a few minutes at a time when the furnace is open.


If you put the aluminum foil under the insole, your foot is not in contact with the metal.


----------



## soloyosh (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> If you put the aluminum foil under the insole, your foot is not in contact with the metal.


Yes, but over the course of an 30 minutes of playing, that foil will be every bit as hot as the sole.

Why do you hate innovation?


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

soloyosh said:


> Yes, but over the course of an 30 minutes of playing, that foil will be every bit as hot as the sole.
> 
> Why do you hate innovation?


An aluminum foil  layer in the shoe is innovation, and we know it works.  We don't know what is in the OP's product, since he says the posted brochure is wrong.  

Also - the product is not on the market.  The website only advertises their kickstarter account.  I have aluminum foil in my kitchen right now.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Feb 19, 2018)

our teams play on turf most of the year - including summer. Only kids complaining about a hot foot ( even in over 100+ weather) are those wearing cheap boots, improper feeting boots (friction fromsliding) or premium "light weight" boots. Less material, thinner soleplate = easier heat transfer to the foot. Most issues happen because cheap shoes heat up, have thin insoles and foot slides around - causing blisters and other problems. Low cut boots are better since they can vent and leathers seem to be better than synthetics. Those who were having issues with heating bought good insoles and pretty much solved any issues.  You also have to tell kids not to wet their feet - quick way to get blisters. Sucks having to buy more than a pair of cleats but a good leather made for turf is worth your kids feet. 

Oh and companies already make heat blocking insoles for runners. I also dont buy aluminum foil as some type of radiant barrier. The physics doesnt support it being a viable solution. The foil/barrier would have to be outiside the shoe. Putting it under the shoe insole would still, in theory, create the same problem you had to start with. Thermal radiation would still produce conduction/convection issues - no duct or cool airspace for heat to escape to. You need a mechanism to get rid of the heat. I think this insole suggests an inner material that does this. I guess you could develop an insole with a gel pad that can be frozen before play, but that would probably feel awkward. If this had some unique mechanism/process to which this was accomplished it would probably be patented - most smart business people would also mention this in advertising and have a patent number.


----------



## John D (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> An aluminum foil  layer in the shoe is innovation, and we know it works.  We don't know what is in the OP's product, since he says the posted brochure is wrong.
> 
> Also - the product is not on the market.  The website only advertises their kickstarter account.  I have aluminum foil in my kitchen right now.


Espola, The product will be available May or early June,   depending on manufacturing schedules.

I’m not sure why you’re trying to bash something before even trying it .  This has been developed by a group of talented individuals that most of them currently have kids playing  on Turf  fields in multiple sports. They recognized a need and actually came up with what they hope is considered a viable solution . Is it the only solution available out there in the market?  No, but they feel they have come up with one that is unique enough to take a chance and market.  

You asked earlier why had it taken so long to bring to market since I have two kids currently using the prototypes for the last six months. The company wanted to make sure it works as claimed and has no harmful chemicals. The product has been tested by an independent lab to certify not only what is claimed but that in fact there are no aforementioned  harmful chemicals .

With additional Turf fields being installed every year nationwide, they are hoping to not only help solve the problem but have a viable business. I have tried to explain to you several times that aluminum foil in itself is not a insulator. I even agreed with you that it blocks solar radiation. The product is not intended to block solar radiation it is intended to block conductive heat  coming from the Turf to the cleat . I know for a fact this blocks heat way more than foil no matter how innovative you think that is.
 I have no other intentions other than trying to help get the word out . If you’re  not interested,  that’s your perogative.


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

John D said:


> Espola, The product will be available May or early June,   depending on manufacturing schedules.
> 
> I’m not sure why you’re trying to bash something before even trying it .  This has been developed by a group of talented individuals that most of them currently have kids playing  on Turf  fields in multiple sports. They recognized a need and actually came up with what they hope is considered a viable solution . Is it the only solution available out there in the market?  No, but they feel they have come up with one that is unique enough to take a chance and market.
> 
> ...


By saying I don't know what it is, I am bashing it?


----------



## John D (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> By saying I don't know what it is, I am bashing it?


No, but posting over and over Foil is a comparable product when in fact it isn’t,  might be construed as such . If not your intention,  I apologize .


----------



## espola (Feb 19, 2018)

John D said:


> No, but posting over and over Foil is a comparable product when in fact it isn’t,  might be construed as such . If not your intention,  I apologize .


Comparable?  Let's compare --

Foil = free (almost); we know what it is; we know it works.
Unknown product = somebody estimated $20 ( - is that each or per pair?); unknown composition; unknown effectiveness.

You're right -- no comparison.


----------



## GunninGopher (Feb 19, 2018)

John D said:


> No, but posting over and over Foil is a comparable product when in fact it isn’t,  might be construed as such . If not your intention,  I apologize .


Dude, trust me, you won't ever get anywhere with this guy. Just drop it.


----------



## Monkey (Feb 19, 2018)

espola said:


> Try this --
> 
> Take the shelf or shelves out of  a toaster oven.  Get it good and hot.
> Stick your hand or fist in there for a moment to feel the heat.
> ...


E- Since you have aluminum foil at home right now, try this:
Take the shelf or shelves out of a toaster oven.  Make sure it has enough room for a watermelon.  If not use your oven.
Get it good and hot.
Wrap your head in aluminum foil, shiny side facing in. Make sure you completely wrap your head with a few layers.
Stick you head in the oven and leave it in there until the few brain cells you have left are also fried.


----------



## push_up (Feb 19, 2018)

Monkey said:


> E- Since you have aluminum foil at home right now, try this:
> Take the shelf or shelves out of a toaster oven.  Make sure it has enough room for a watermelon.  If not use your oven.
> Get it good and hot.
> Wrap your head in aluminum foil, shiny side facing in. Make sure you completely wrap your head with a few layers.
> Stick you head in the oven and leave it in there until the few brain cells you have left are also fried.


This post made this thread worth reading.


----------



## John D (Feb 20, 2018)

espola said:


> Comparable?  Let's compare --
> 
> Foil = free (almost); we know what it is; we know it works.
> Unknown product = somebody estimated $20 ( - is that each or per pair?); unknown composition; unknown effectiveness.
> ...


You know you're right,  You should use Foil.


----------



## espola (Feb 20, 2018)

John D said:


> You know you're right,  You should use Foil.


I have never had the need, since I never played a game on heated artificial turf.  I  have, however, seen the blistered feet of a player who did.  After that, I read about using aluminum foil under the insole of a soccer shoe.  People claimed it worked, and the physics shows why it should.  

Your product, however, has no supporters but you.  I eagerly await the product's arrival so people can try it out.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 2, 2021)

espola said:


> A sheet of aluminum foil works wonders, too.


You still think this is true?


----------



## espola (Sep 2, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> You still think this is true?


The physics hasn't changed.

I reviewed this whole thread, since it is 3 years old and not very long.  I noticed that the website linked in one post is dead.  

Is the product available now?  

Is there a patent?


----------



## lafalafa (Sep 3, 2021)

Product has been selling on Amazon for couple years now, 4 stars feedback but obviously some of those are "loaded" reviews.  Some say it made a big difference others not so much.

Stock insoles are normally thin and not too good at much and there is a good aftermarket for 3 party ones.  Everyone seems to have a brand preference, our son liked the Spenco Rx ones. 



			Amazon.com


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 3, 2021)

espola said:


> The physics hasn't changed.
> 
> I reviewed this whole thread, since it is 3 years old and not very long.  I noticed that the website linked in one post is dead.
> 
> ...


Physics continue to be defied.
It’s still up and running.
Apparently it’s product has crossed into multiple areas.


----------



## espola (Sep 3, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Physics continue to be defied.
> It’s still up and running.
> Apparently it’s product has crossed into multiple areas.


After a quick web search, I found that the sellers have posted scientific evidence that their product is the best out there -- a 6th-grade science fair project.

Best of luck to all involved.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 3, 2021)

Grea


espola said:


> After a quick web search, I found that the sellers have posted scientific evidence that their product is the best out there -- a 6th-grade science fair project.
> 
> Best of luck to all involved.


Ah, I see. Apparently in your eyes nothing can ever bend. TG the world  is flat.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> Grea
> 
> Ah, I see. Apparently in your eyes nothing can ever bend. TG the world  is flat.


I don't understand your use of the word "bend".


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Sep 4, 2021)

espola said:


> I don't understand your use of the word "bend".


I know.


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)

LASTMAN14 said:


> I know.


There was some talk earlier about a patent.  Has it been issued?

The seller's website mentions military and NASA materials.  Do you have any insight into what that means?


----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## espola (Sep 4, 2021)

How to Keep Your Kids Feet Safe From Turf Burn & Heat Blisters - BluSol
					

Keep your kids feet safe from turf burn & heat blisters so they will feel comfort during their play. Use Blusol Heat Shield.




					blusol.com


----------



## soccer dude (Sep 4, 2021)

John D said:


> FYI - Yes and No,
> Foil can be used to block Direct heat radiation , Foil has no Insulation properties,  in fact it accelerates conduction,  Foil conducts heat when in contact with another material. This is the reason it is used in baking.  Foil needs to be used in conjunction with airspace to block radiation heat. It is not a insulator
> So when the bottom of the cleat heats up,  the foil will actually conduct heat towards the insole and towards foot.


This is incorrect.  I put foil on my daughters cleats and tested at Silverlakes turf fields on 95+ degrees.  One time she had blisters without foil.  She never had blisters again with foil.  It's ugly and wears out eventually but it definitely cut the heat.  It's also important to put shiny side down.


----------

